# Multiple TV hook up?



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm thinking of adding a few more led tv's to my wall, for football season..Is it possible to run them all from one cable box, to get different channels on each of them?..If so, how?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't stop to read through the pages, so don't know about cable boxes. But software is available.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=video+wall+systems&qs=PA&form=QBLH&pq=vidio+wall&sc=8-10&sp=4&sk=AS2PA1


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a few more led tv's to my wall, for football season..Is it possible to run them all from one cable box, to get different channels on each of them?..If so, how?


I seriously doubt that (it's possible). Your cable box would need to have multiple outputs and you didn't mention what box you're using. How are you feeding your single TV right now (composite, HDMI)? It possible to send out the same channel to multiple TVs but it gets complicated when you're talking about different channels to each.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm using Verizons Fios HD box with HDMI cables..I figured I would have to run separate boxes, just wanted to know if there was some other way around it, that I didn't know of..


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Not really. Some boxes have a maximum of 2 tuners and outputs per tuner. You would basically need one box per display. You can contact your carrier to see if it's possible or if they have a box that would make it possible. Most likely they'll charge you per output/tuner.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I'm using Verizons Fios HD box with HDMI cables..I figured I would have to run separate boxes, just wanted to know if there was some other way around it, that I didn't know of..


If your Verizon box only has one HDMI output, that's all it's capable of. Ditto to cavchameleon's post. As mentioned though, you can split a single HDMI but all splits will have the same content.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

So how do you get PIP with just one box? I would contact your provider & ask. I'm sure they are very willing to set you up with whatever you need. This is not new tech & I'm starting to see interest in it. 

In the cable commercial featuring the "big fan/free NFL Ticket," if you notice his TV, it has like 8 different screens displayed at one point during the commercial.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They have multiple tuners. I have not seen one with multiple display outputs.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

With multiple tuners and TVs you will need to use the buttons on the equipment for proper operation. 
If you try to use a remote control, all the devices will respond to your commands at the same time.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Tonto said:


> ..........................In the cable commercial featuring the "big fan/free NFL Ticket," if you notice his TV, it has like 8 different screens displayed at one point during the commercial.


That's a Directv commercial. Directv has a_ single_ reserved channel which displays several concurrent games which have been combined into a single video feed _on their end_. They had the same feature for news feeds at one time but I believe that was discontinued. You and can select the channel with a cursor whose audio you want to hear, and you can also punch into each channel (assuming your subscribed to receive) and then return to the multiple screen with channel flip. Not the same as what the OP was wishing for, but it might help in his case.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My only recommendation is get displays that have built in ATSC tuners. Then as long as you have local networks that broadcast OTA you can simply tune in those stations if you have an OTA antenna.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, of course Verizon said I need a separate box for each TV..that's just not going to happen at $15 per box per month 
I will probably wind up getting some antennas for each tv, because its mainly for football games that air on local channels...
Thanks for the help and suggestions!! :T


----------

